
The Final Months of Theranos - on3twothr33
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/02/inside-elizabeth-holmess-final-months-at-theranos
======
eecsninja
This reads almost like a satire. I urge anyone to read this over and consider
that this disgrace of a CEO not only took someone else's place in Stanford,
and later took funding that could have gone to other uses, refuses to own up
to her mistakes, and still has fans greeting her on the streets of SF.

------
twright
The husky part sounds straight right out of Gavin Belson in Silicon Valley,
"consider the husky...".

